

Sick of Windows Spying on You? Go Linux - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.zdnet.com/article/sick-of-windows-spying-on-you-go-linux/

======
simonblack
So ZDNET thinks Linux is a good idea, these days?

A far cry from its derisive description back in 2001 - "SuSE Linux, Europe's
leading distributor of the upstart Linux operating system....."

Then again, ZDNET seems to be a ghost of itself these days, in line with its
favorite company, Microsoft. When you align yourself with the 'only game in
town' you get left out in the cold when the game changes.

